
“The People V. O. J. Simpson” as Historical Fiction - prismatic
http://www.publicbooks.org/artmedia/the-people-v-o-j-simpson-as-historical-fiction
======
gdubs
This really nails it. One of the spookiest moments of the show for me was when
the show finally arrives in that infamous court room. As a child of the 90's,
it triggered something.

I'm also fascinated by how they made a character out of the courtroom TV
cameras – just short of Cronenberg, menacing.

Started watching as a 'guilty pleasure', I've been recommending the show to
everyone.

~~~
Yhippa
My spooky moment was when some piece by Richard Wagner starts playing and the
camera pans up to Fuhrman with his Nazi memorabilia. I thought that was very
well done.

I agree with you on this being a guilty pleasure. I started watching expecting
some kind of cheesy overproduced show that I'll stop watching after two
episodes but I was hooked. I kept looking for all the 90's detail in there and
they did a lot of that right.

I kept going to YouTube during the shows to revisit scenes and they did a
remarkably good job of giving me 90's nostalgia. The courtroom artist has an
interesting take on it: [https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/comic-
riffs/wp/2016/04/0...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/comic-
riffs/wp/2016/04/05/o-j-simpson-courtroom-sketch-artist-says-o-j-was-miscast-
in-fxs-crime-miniseries/).

~~~
mrcsparker
Thanks for posting that.

Cuba Gooding Jr. was miscast. He is great but looks nothing like O.J., and a
lot of what made O.J. so appealing was his looks. I saw O.J. on a plane once
and he is striking. He is an enormous man with a chiseled face. Looks like a
living statue. He was a combination of amazing athelete, great looks, and
charm.

Cuba is great. Super charming, but small and has a wirey frame. This part of
the series really bothers me. I remember the night that O.J. was in the Bronco
(it was during the NBA finals and the Rockets were playing) and it all seemed
unbelievable. O.J. was this moviestar athelete that everone looked up to and,
over time, he started to look like a monster. People began to notice that -
hey - this is a huge, strong guy.

Great show. I feel a little dirty watching it, but I can't stop.

